# Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

einige von euch kennen vielleicht schon den "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" - Thread.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132

Nun ist die Idee aufgekommen, einen kleinen Wettbewerb ins Leben zu rufen. Natürlich wird es darum gehen, einen Wobbler zu bauen, was auch sonst |rolleyes?

Das ganze soll so aussehen: 

Ich stelle im Oktober eine Schablone der Seitenansicht eines Wobblers ein (kein Nachbau, die Schablone werde ich mir noch ausdenken) und jeder kann damit machen, was er will, Hauptsache er orientiert sich an der Schablone. Ob klein, groß, breit oder schmal, ein- oder mehrteilig, aus Holz, PU..., der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Nur eine kleine Einschränkung wollen wir doch machen: Die Bemalung sollte nicht mit Airbrush erfolgen. Die wenigsten haben ein solches Gerät und an ein Airbrushfinish kommt einfach kaum was heran. Also sind andere Arten der Kreativität gefragt..., ihr könnt euren Wobbler bekleben, folieren, bepinseln, mit der Sprühdose arbeiten, whatever...

Spätestens zum 31.12.10 sollten mir die Teilnehmer dann 3 Bilder von ihrem Wobbler per Email zukommen lassen. Eines von der Draufansicht, eines von unten und eines von der Seite. Ich mache dann hier (oder im Bastelteil) einen neuen Thread auf, in dem alle Wobbler zu sehen sind und die Boardgemeinde über den besten abstimmen kann. Der Gewinner erhält....

die Ehre, gewonnen zu haben! Preise wirds keine geben, der Spaß steht im Vordergrund!

Also wer teilnehmen will, der verewige sich hier im Thread, ich aktualisiere dann ständig die Liste!


Eines noch: Auch wer bisher noch keinen Köder selbst gebaut hat, ist herzlich eingeladen, teilzunehmen. Es ist nicht so schwer, einen gut funktionierenden und dazu schönen Wobbler herzustellen! 



Zitat von *Kohlmeise* 

 
_So Männers, hier nun die Schablone. Ich habe versucht, nicht das allergewöhnlichste Design zu wählen, es aber auch nicht unnötig kompliziert zu machen. Das Ergebnis dürfte machbar sein. 
Wie gesagt, ihr könnt alles damit machen. Vom megakleinen Barscheinteiler bis zum 15-teiligen Swimmbait ist alles drin. Nur diese Seitenansicht sollte weitgehend erhalten bleiben. 
Von den Techniken her ist alles bis auf Airbrush erlaubt. 

*Zeit ist bis zum 31.12. dieses Jahres, mir bitte dann per email 3 Bilder zukommen lassen, bitte in 640 x 480* 

eines von der Seiten-, eines von der Drauf- und eines von der Untenansicht. Dazu bitte noch die Größe des Wobblers und vielleicht auch noch ein paar Angaben zu Laufverhalten, Verwendungszweck und Herstellungsprozess (Farben, Gewichte, Ösenmaterial, Hakengrößen....)

Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln! Möge der Wobblergott mit uns sein!

:vik:_

_*Hier nun die beiden Schablonen mit dem "Arbeitsauftrag":
*












*Jeder MUSS aus BEIDEN Schablonen* einen Wobbler bauen, so dürfte für jeden zumindest einer dabei sein, den er danach auch noch fischen will. Wie wir es dann auswerten, ob wir über beide Wobbler zusammen abstimmen lassen oder über jeden einzeln, können wir dann, wenns soweit ist, noch ausmachen._



Teilnehmer: 

Kohlmeise
King Wetzel
Weberei
Zepfi
Suerro
Rolcinc
Fischerman95
(Don Rhabano)
Bild
Hannes94
Jule88
Wizard2
Bulettenbär
Plötze
Demai
Paul Hucho
Stefano89
Chefcamper
Pikefighter
West1
Raubfischjäger84
Chris81
Hecht Fan
entspannt
otternase

Wenn ich jemand vergessen haben sollte, auch egal!
Einfach die Bilder von den fertigen Wobblern schicken!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Also, dann haut mal rein. 
Wer mitmachen will, schreibe es hier. 
:m


----------



## King Wetzel (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ich bin dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hab schon bestimmt nen 3/4 jahr nicht mehr gebaut aber das ist jetzt wieder ein anreiz 
MFG Henry


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Bist notiert!


----------



## weberei (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Klar, bin dabei 

Vielleicht könnte sich ja jemand, der gut mit Paint/Photoshop o.Ä. umgehen kann, bereiterklären einen Banner zu entwerfen, den sich der Sieger in seine Signatur setzten darf. So à la "Wobblerbauwettbewerbsieger" oder irgendwie sowas...
Das wäre möglicherweise noch ein kleiner Anreiz. 
Schade, dass es mit dem Sponsor nicht geklappt hat, das wäre echt der Hammer gewesen! Naja, so ist eben der Spaß im Vordergrung, mal sehen ob uns noch was zum Preis einfällt, im Besenstiel Thread kam ja schon die Idee auf, dass der Sieger alle Wobbler geschenkt bekommt, mal sehen. Haben ja noch etwas Zeit bis dahin


----------



## Zepfi (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hab mir zwar noch nie einen Wobbler gebaut habs aber schon länger vor ......also ich mach auch mit


----------



## suerro (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ich könnte es auch mal ausprobieren,
da es sowieso nur am regnen ist und man kaum noch zum angeln kommt, hat man eine beschäftigung )


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ihr seid notiert!
:m


----------



## _seabass_hunter (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hallo
Dann werde ich auch mein Glück versuchen#6
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Fischerman95 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ja dann werde ich auch mal mitmachen 

lg


----------



## don rhabano (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Unverbindliche Zusage...


----------



## bild (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ich mach auch mit 

Obwohl ichs schade finde mit dem Airbrush weil durchs airbrush sieht man das die Markenköder den Eigenbauködern keines wges nachstehen.

MfG

Niki

PS: (Ich zeih euch alle ab ) [Ironie]


----------



## Hannes94 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Schreib mich  auch mal bitte auf


----------



## Jule_88 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Da sag ich nicht nein.
Bin dabei |wavey:


----------



## Wizard2 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

hört sich gut an, bin dabei.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Alles notiert...:m
Wer soll da noch voten, wenn alle bauen???


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

...und auch eine unverbindliche Zusage von mir. Wenn das Studium es zulässt bin ich gerne dabei. Wäre dann ja auch mal ne Vorstellung von mir;-)

MfG

Björn


----------



## plötze (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ich bin auch dabei |wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



plötze schrieb:


> ich bin auch dabei |wavey:


 
notiert :m


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Sind fertige 3D-Augen erlaubt?


----------



## diemai (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewer b 2010*

Ich mache natürlich auch mit !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


@ Bulettenbär

Ich denke 'mal , das sie das sind , Björn ......alles außer Airbrush , ....oder irre ich mich ????

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## paul hucho (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik::vik:


Grade von Klassenfahrt widergekommen und dann direkt sowas korecktes! Was geht`n ab???


|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik::vik:
> 
> 
> Grade von Klassenfahrt widergekommen und dann direkt sowas korecktes! Was geht`n ab???
> ...



Ich bin dabei!:vik::vik:


Gerade kam ich von einer Klassenfahrt (wieder gekommen) und dann direkt, so etwas korrektes! Was geht`n ab???

Wunderbar, schon besser!. So so sieht es aus, wenn man in Deutsch besser aufpasst.


----------



## stefano89 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Da ist aber immernoch ein Komma zu viel ;-)
Sry, musste sein...


Zum Thema: Ich wäre auch dabei, bin schon gespannt auf die Schablone.

Greez


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@Sensitivfischer

Bist du jetzt auch dabei???
|kopfkrat


----------



## King Wetzel (18. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!:vik::vik:
> 
> 
> Gerade kam ich von einer Klassenfahrt (wieder gekommen) und dann direkt, so etwas korrektes! Was geht`n ab???
> ...


 toll und wehn interessierts |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c
MFG Henry


----------



## bild (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Macht doch son Thread mit sonem Scheiß nicht kaputt!

Schreib ihm ne PN wenn du ihn anmachen willst. |krach:


Und jetzt back to the Topic .

MfG

Niki


----------



## chefcamper (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Dabei!


----------



## west1 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Bin auch dabei.



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Spätestens zum 31.12.10 sollten mir die Teilnehmer dann 3 Bilder von ihrem Wobbler per Email zukommen lassen. Eines von der Draufansicht, eines von unten und eines von der Seite. Ich mache dann hier (oder im Bastelteil) einen neuen Thread auf, in dem alle Wobbler zu sehen sind



Eins interessiert mich aber noch. wo lädst du die ganzen Bilder hoch?

In meinen Fotoalben mit zur Zeit 19 Bildern z.B. hab ich noch 81 Bilder frei. 
In deinen Alben dürften noch weniger Bilder Platz haben.
Wie es mit dem freien Speicherplatz als Anhang aussieht weis ich jetzt nicht.   

Vorschlag, jeder läd seine 3 drei Bilder bei sich in ein Album. |kopfkrat




@ Sensitivfischer
Mir sin do bim Wobbler bastle un nit in de Schul!


----------



## Pike Fighter (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



west1 schrieb:


> Eins interessiert mich aber noch. wo lädst du die ganzen Bilder hoch?


 

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...|kopfkrat
Aber bis dahin fällt uns schon was ein! #6


----------



## west1 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Anscheinend darf ich nicht mitmachen!?:c


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



west1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend darf ich nicht mitmachen!?:c


 

Hab dich vergessen, sorry...:m


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Bin auch dabei.....:vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Notiert, notiert...|wavey:
Mach mers halt mal andersrum: Wer will eigentlich NICHT mitmachen??? :q


----------



## Hannes94 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@Kohlmeise
ist doch schön wenn so viele mit machen  wollen 
Wann stellst du eigentlich die Schablone rein?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise
> ist doch schön wenn so viele mit machen wollen
> Wann stellst du eigentlich die Schablone rein?


 

*Bald, sehr bald...*
*Geduld muss er haben, der junge Padawan...:m*


----------



## paul hucho (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

OK, bei so vielen Fehlern, hab ich´s auch verdient!

#h


----------



## don rhabano (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ich finde auch so langsam sind es mehr als genug Leute....

Das ist entscheidend bei der Abstimmung am Ende , da sich die meißten "Wähler" nur bis Wobbler 10 durchgucken und dann sagen "Ach den wähl ich"...Faulheit eben.

lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ich hab da noch ne Idee.
Wäre doch schön, wenn die Boardis über jeden Wobbler mit einer A Note (Aussehen) und B Note (Originalität) abstimmen könnten. Wäre ja gar kein Problem, kann man anhand einer Blankovorgabe, die man als Zitat nur noch ausfüllen muss, leicht machen.
Ich hätte dann ein wenig mehr Arbeit, das ganze mit Excel auszuwerten, ist aber kein Problem und gibt auch die Möglichkeit, genauer zu bestimmen als eine reine Umfrage, in der nur der beste angekreuzt werden kann. Und so wird dann auch die Idee bewertet,  nicht nur das Design.


----------



## west1 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hab dich vergessen, sorry...:m


Hab ich mir gedacht.:q




Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch ne Idee.
> Wäre doch schön, wenn die Boardis über jeden Wobbler mit einer A Note (Aussehen) und B Note (Originalität) abstimmen könnten.


Wäre nicht schlecht. #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

So Männers, hier nun die Schablone. Ich habe versucht, nicht das allergewöhnlichste Design zu wählen, es aber auch nicht unnötig kompliziert zu machen. Das Ergebnis dürfte machbar sein. 
Wie gesagt, ihr könnt alles damit machen. Vom megakleinen Barscheinteiler bis zum 15-teiligen Swimmbait ist alles drin. Nur diese Seitenansicht sollte weitgehend erhalten bleiben. 
Von den Techniken her ist alles bis auf Airbrush erlaubt. 

*Zeit ist bis zum 31.12. dieses Jahres, mir bitte dann per email 3 Bilder zukommen lassen, bitte in 640 x 480* 

eines von der Seiten-, eines von der Drauf- und eines von der Untenansicht. Dazu bitte noch die Größe des Wobblers und vielleicht auch noch ein paar Angaben zu Laufverhalten, Verwendungszweck und Herstellungsprozess (Farben, Gewichte, Ösenmaterial, Hakengrößen....)

Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln! Möge der Wobblergott mit uns sein!

:vik:


----------



## paul hucho (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Drucker läuft. xD


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Drucker läuft. xD


 

So muss es sein! #6


----------



## Criss81 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ich meld mich auch mal an


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Criss81 schrieb:


> ich meld mich auch mal an


 

Aber immer doch...#6


----------



## snorreausflake (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Von den Techniken her ist alles bis auf Airbrush erlaubt.


Wieso ist nur Airbrush verboten?
Sollten dann nicht auch Folientechniken verboten sein??


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Wieso ist nur Airbrush verboten?
> Sollten dann nicht auch Folientechniken verboten sein??


 

Na ja, da jeder die Möglichkeit hat, Folientechniken anzuwenden, und wenn er die Pausenbrotverpackung benutzt. 
Airbrush haben die wenigsten, somit klarer Wettbewerbsvorteil!


----------



## bild (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Also nen geiler Minnow wäre schöner  

So wirds auch klappen.

MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

die Form gefällt mir nicht so, aber egal, sie sieht anspruchsvoller aus, als ein normaler Minnow, das macht den Reiz! Da jetzt was ordentliches draus zaubern und man fühlt sich super :vik:

Ich drück euch die Daumen, Jungs (und Mädels?!)!!! Gebt euer Bestes...


PS: Noch ne Frage: muss es zwingend ein Wobbler sein? So eine Form würde sich sicher auch als Topwaterköder oder Jerk eignen, also ohne Tauchschaufel... Regelkonform oder nicht?


----------



## hecht fan (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

mach mit !! länge?????


----------



## Fischerman95 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



hecht fan schrieb:


> mach mit !! länge?????



Länge ist egal !!


----------



## Hannes94 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@Hecht fan die länge ist egal 

Weberei  also ich  schätze mal das wir auch ´n  Topwaterköder o.ä drauß  basteln können.


----------



## weberei (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

klasse, werden ja immer noch mehr 

die Länge darfst du selbst wählen, kannst ihn winzig oder auch riesig machen, kannst ihn in einem Stück bauen, oder einen Mehrteiler daraus machen. Dir sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, nur verwende in KEINEM Fall den Airbrush! das ist gegen die Regeln...


Hehe, da waren schon 2 vor mir fertig


----------



## Fischerman95 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

HAbe mal noch eine allgemeine frage ..
Was für ein material benutzt ihr ??
ich verwende Hartschaumplatte


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



			
				Hannes94;3085345Weberei also ich schätze mal das wir auch ´n Topwaterköder o.ä drauß basteln können.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso nicht? #h


----------



## entspannt (23. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich dabei, wird dann mein erster. Ist dann aber auch aus Depron oder Styrodur. 

Dabei sein ist alles. Finde die Idee Super#6


----------



## diemai (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Drucker läuft. xD


 
..............ich hab' keinen Drucker , ........#c#c!

.........aber hilflos bin ich nicht:q:q!

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Otternase (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Bin auch dabei! #h

Weiss nicht ob ichs zeitlich schaffe, aber ist ja noch dicke Zeit. Schöne Beschäftigung für muckelige Winterabende. :q


----------



## Hecht 1995 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ich mach auch gerne mit wenn ich noch darf!

Ist doch sicher interessant was aus einer Schablone, welche Wobbler .... entstehen.

Lg Lukas


----------



## weberei (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ah, klasse, mal sehen, vielleicht wird meiner dann ein Topwater oder Jerk  Wenn das nix wird, amche ich eben einen Wobbler 

Ich baue meine Köder seit kurzer Zeit aus PU Hartschaum. Vorher Fichte und wahlweise Buche für größere Köder...


----------



## hecht fan (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ich verwende Balsa


----------



## paul hucho (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Fichte.

#h


----------



## Erik_D (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

*@Kohlmeise:*

Bitte Postfach leeren!!!!!


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hi,
die Form ist auf dem ersten Blick nicht mein Fall. Aber nach längerem Betrachten bieten sich sehr viele verschiedene Modelle und Möglichkeiten. Habe schon 5 Stück skizziert und kann mich nicht entscheiden... Ich bin gespannt auf die vielen sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse! 

Gruß

Björn


----------



## west1 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Habe schon 5 Stück skizziert und kann mich nicht entscheiden...



Dann baust du halt 5 Stück und suchst dir dann den besten aus.

Darf man eigentlich nur mit einem Wobbler am Wettbewerb teilnehmen oder sind mehrere erlaubt? #c


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Nur einer, würde ich sagen. Sonst endet es im Chaos.


----------



## west1 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nur einer, würde ich sagen. Sonst endet es im Chaos.



Ok, ein Chaos brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Kleine Planänderung!



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So Männers, hier nun die Schablone. Ich habe versucht, nicht das allergewöhnlichste Design zu wählen, es aber auch nicht unnötig kompliziert zu machen. Das Ergebnis dürfte machbar sein.
> Wie gesagt, ihr könnt alles damit machen. Vom megakleinen Barscheinteiler bis zum 15-teiligen Swimmbait ist alles drin. Nur diese Seitenansicht sollte weitgehend erhalten bleiben.
> Von den Techniken her ist alles bis auf Airbrush erlaubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## paul hucho (26. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

OK.


#h


----------



## Naghul (26. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ich hoffe ich kann es zeitlich schaffen, sonst bin ich selbstverständlich dabei. #h


----------



## weberei (26. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Die zweite Form gefällt mir gut. Mittlerweile finde ich auch die erste sehr gut, da kann man echt viel drauß machen.

Der Erste Testwobbler zur ersten Form ist auch schon so gut wie fertig, Epoxy muss nurnoch trocknen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Na, habt ihr schon angefangen?
#h


----------



## diemai (28. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Na, habt ihr schon angefangen?
> #h


 
..............gerade gestern , bin noch am Formen der Rohlinge !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (28. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Klar, schon mittendrin in der Arbeitsphase 

Unten die ersten beiden Rohlinge, je einer zu jeder Form. 8cm sind sie lang und sehen jetzt noch unscheinbar aus. Schon bald werden sie aber fertig designed sein und viel besser aussehen


----------



## bild (28. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Mal son kleiner Tipp da das ja nen Wettbewerb werden soll ist es da nicht sehr sinnvoll deine Köder schon vor Jedem zu zeigen ??

Ist ja wie Pokern mit offenen Karten da kann man einfach nicht gewinnen. So kann jeder bei dir abgucken.

Nicht böse gemeint nur das macht den Wettbewerb irgendwie nicht so schön.

MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



weberei schrieb:


> Unten die ersten beiden Rohlinge, je einer zu jeder Form.



Upps! |bigeyes |kopfkrat

Ich glaub ich muss umdisponieren.  

Bin gerade beim verdrahten. 






Am Wochenende werde ich die beiden mal durchs Gewässer jagen, vielleicht bringen sie ein Fischle.


----------



## weberei (28. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ bild: nicht jeder sieht das alles so eng 
Für manche ist auch der Spaß wichtiger als das Gewinnen... 

Letztendlich ist es eh egal, wenn ich meine Wobblerendprodukte zeige, denn bis zum 31.12. ist noch sooooo viel Zeit, da werde ich sicher einige Wobbler bauen. Dann suche ich den besten aus und bis zum Schluss weiß keiner (außer mir) welcher es wird.
Lass mich mal machen, ich weiß schon ob das so (für mich) ok ist.

@ west: warum solltest du umdisponieren müssen? Sehen sehr ansprechend aus, deine Rohlinge! Aber man erkennt bereits jetzt, dass trotz genauer Vorgaben (ich meine damit die Form) sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse rauskommen. Deine sehen sehr nach Tirfläufer aus (wegen der Schaufel), meine werden eher flache bis mittlere. Auch die Form ist etwas anders, wenn man unsere beiden vergleicht....


----------



## west1 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



bild schrieb:


> Mal son kleiner Tipp da das ja nen Wettbewerb werden soll ist es da nicht sehr sinnvoll deine Köder schon vor Jedem zu zeigen ??
> 
> Ist ja wie Pokern mit offenen Karten da kann man einfach nicht gewinnen. So kann jeder bei dir abgucken.


----------



## mrhappy333 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Mich hat auch das "Selbstbaufieber" gepackt. Mal sehen, was ich bis Ende des Jahres hier vorweisen kann. Unabhängig vom Wettbewerb hier. Wenn ich mir die Bilder hier so ansehe, dann bekomme ich es mit der Angst zu tun.
Ich werde hier einen meiner ersten eigenen Wobbler präsentieren... :c

Infos aus Fachbuch und Internet habe ich. Mir fehlt noch das passende Holz, dann werde ich starten. Für Tipps und Hilfe bin ich stehts dankbar...

Gruß André


----------



## King Wetzel (28. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



mrhappy333 schrieb:


> dann bekomme ich es mit der Angst zu tun.
> Ich werde hier einen meiner ersten eigenen Wobbler präsentieren... :c


 Sch$$$ egal dabei sein ist alles und wie weberei schon sagte für manchen steht der spaß im vorder grund |wavey::m
so wie für mich


----------



## diemai (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



bild schrieb:


> Mal son kleiner Tipp da das ja nen Wettbewerb werden soll ist es da nicht sehr sinnvoll deine Köder schon vor Jedem zu zeigen ??
> 
> Ist ja wie Pokern mit offenen Karten da kann man einfach nicht gewinnen. So kann jeder bei dir abgucken.
> 
> ...


 
................ich habe gute Gründe , mit meinen Designs noch hinterm Berg zu halten  , ............vielleicht funzen sie ja auch garnicht#c|kopfkrat|supergri :m!

Ein Rohling ist jedenfalls fast schon fertiggeschmirgelt , ist aus Abachi , ........ich gedenke , daran 'mal eine andere Imprägniermethode auszuprobieren , .........kein tagelanges Leinöl/Terpentin-Bad mehr , sondern ein mehrstündiger Tauchgang in verdünntem Porenfüller-Lack(Modellbau) ,....... der müsste theoretisch ja dann auch einige Millimeter tief einziehen und das Holz verschließen , .........das Lösungsmittel(Verdünnung) dürfte nach spätestens drei Tagen(eher wohl schneller) ausgegast sein , so das es nachfolgende Lackierungen nicht mehr beeinträchtigen kann|kopfkrat#c .

@ mrhappy333

Willkommen hier im Wobblerbau-Thread , .........schön zu hören , das du es auch 'mal mit Eigenbau versuchen möchtest , bin schon auf erste Resultate gespannt .

Falls du Hilfe brauchen solltest , ....es ist immer besser , gezielte und problembezogene Fragen zu stellen , als z. B. allgemeine Bauanleitungen erhalten zu wollen !

@ west1 , @ weberei

Meine sehen nun aber TOTAL anders aus:m !

Schöne Arbeiten #6!

                       Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



diemai schrieb:


> ................ich habe gute Gründe , mit meinen Designs noch hinterm Berg zu halten  , ............vielleicht funzen sie ja auch garnicht#c|kopfkrat|supergri :m!



Dieter da geht mir genauso.#c 



> Meine sehen nun aber TOTAL anders aus


Meine auch. |supergri

@ Bild

Niki du siehst die ganze Sache zu verbissen!

Ich und denk mal andere auch machen wegen dem Spaß mit, mit einer Chance zu gewinnen rechne ich nicht. 

Wenn ich Lust aufs basteln hab werde ich noch ein paar hier zeigen, auch fertige.|supergri


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Wie, ihr seid schon am Bauen???? |kopfkrat
Ich schätze, bei mir wird es wie immer bei solchen terminlichen Dingen darauf rauslaufen, dass ich mir am 30.12. denke: "Uhii, da war doch noch was....??!?", und dann wirds wieder hektisch...:m


----------



## Criss81 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hiho Leute,

ich hab da ein Problem. Also ne Tauschschaufel aus CD-Plastik funzt bei mir nicht richtig, bei starken Zug wird der Druck auf die Schaufel zu groß und bricht. Wo bekomme ich denn am besten anständige Tauchschaufeln her? Die von west1 sehen z.B. sehr stabil aus.

Grüße


----------



## diemai (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hiho Leute,
> 
> ich hab da ein Problem. Also ne Tauschschaufel aus CD-Plastik funzt bei mir nicht richtig, bei starken Zug wird der Druck auf die Schaufel zu groß und bricht. Wo bekomme ich denn am besten anständige Tauchschaufeln her? Die von west1 sehen z.B. sehr stabil aus.
> 
> Grüße


 
Entweder nimmst du Alu-Blech 1,0mm , ....1,5mm oder 2,0mm(je nach Ködergröße und Auftrieb , .....ansonsten transparente Polycarbonat-Platten 1,5mm bis 4,0mm(letztere Stärke nur für Riesen-Wobbler) .

Das Zeug wird auch unter den Namen "Lexan" oder "Makrolon" vertrieben .

 Man kann auch noch Epoxy-Platten aus'm Modellbau nehmen , alternativ dazu auch Epox-Leiterplatten-Rohlinge , die sind auch bruchfest , aber nicht transparent und auch recht teuer .

Hände weg von Plexiglas , Bastlerglas , etc. ........"knack" #c|supergri!

@ Kohlmeise 

..................is' ja noch massig Zeit .........:m!

@ west1

...............Hubert , dann darf man ja total gespannt sein |supergri!

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Klar, sehr originelle und kreative, ausergewöhnliche Designs würde ich auch nicht vor Toreschluss zeigen. Aber meine werden eh eher "normal", nix, was es nicht schon gab. Aber die sind dann eben mit viiiiiel Liebe und Sorgfalt gemacht, dass sie noch nen Tacken besser aussehen. 
Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich jetzt ganz neue Wege gehen würde und Sachen testen würde, die noch niemand sonst verwendet hat, würde ich sie sicher auch nicht zeigen. 

Sonst steht echt der Spaß im Vordergrund, auch zu sehen, was ungeübte oder komplette Neueinsteiger so bauen, angespornt durch den Wettbewerb...


----------



## Bobster (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Hiho Leute,
> ich hab da ein Problem. Also ne Tauschschaufel aus CD-Plastik funzt bei mir nicht richtig, bei starken Zug wird der Druck auf die Schaufel zu groß und bricht. Wo bekomme ich denn am besten anständige Tauchschaufeln her? Die von west1 sehen z.B. sehr stabil aus.
> Grüße


 
1. siehe Antwort von diemai
2. pers. praktiziere ich immer noch die "gedengelte Kupfervariante", finde sie sehr schön und erspart mir "teilweise" die Ausbleiung.


----------



## don rhabano (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



weberei schrieb:


> @ west: warum solltest du umdisponieren müssen? Sehen sehr ansprechend aus, deine Rohlinge! Aber man erkennt bereits jetzt, dass trotz genauer Vorgaben (ich meine damit die Form) sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse rauskommen. Deine sehen sehr nach Tirfläufer aus (wegen der Schaufel), meine werden eher flache bis mittlere. Auch die Form ist etwas anders, wenn man unsere beiden vergleicht....


 
Stimmt!

http://img203.*ih.us/img203/4092/img2969hx.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Da hat wohl jemand ungenau gearbeitet?! 
Wie sieht es denn damit aus? Wenn ein Köder nicht der Schablone enstpricht. 3mm je nach Ködergröße  finde ich ja noch tolerierbar bzw. wenn man die Schablone noch wiedererkennt  ,aber da dürfte ein ganzes Stück fehlen.

lg


----------



## mrhappy333 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

JaNe is richtig!

Angst habe ich nicht wirklich. #d Ich bin zum Ende des Wettbewerbs aber mal gespannt, wie so die Unterschiede sind. Einige werden schon 100te Wobbler selbst kreiert haben, ich jedoch noch nicht einen.

Ich finde es auch wichtig, dass man aus seinen Erfahrungen keine Geheimnisse macht. So können wir uns hier gegenseitig unterstützen. Es geht ja bei uns um Spass und Freude, nicht um Markenrechte...

Also wer gute Bauanleitungen oder spezielle Tipps hat, soll nach meiner Meinung gerne hier die Infos offen legen. Pro und Contra könnten wir dann diskutieren. So kann sich vielleicht der beste Selbstbauer noch verbessern... #h

Gruß André


----------



## paul hucho (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Soooo,
heute mit King Wetzel n bisschen gebaut, hat Spass gemacht! War für uns beide das erstemal seit nem halben Jahr das wir wider bauen.
Haben beide am oberen etwas gebastelt und auch unsere unterscheiden sich nicht wenig. 
Mal sehen, mal sehen, in welchen Pukten die Wobbler sich unterscheiden................|rolleyes


#h#h#h


----------



## weberei (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Da hat wohl jemand ungenau gearbeitet?!
> Wie sieht es denn damit aus? Wenn ein Köder nicht der Schablone enstpricht. 3mm je nach Ködergröße  finde ich ja noch tolerierbar bzw. wenn man die Schablone noch wiedererkennt  ,aber da dürfte ein ganzes Stück fehlen.
> 
> lg






Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ihr könnt alles damit machen. Vom megakleinen Barscheinteiler bis zum 15-teiligen Swimmbait ist alles drin. Nur diese Seitenansicht sollte weitgehend erhalten bleiben.




Sorry, dass ich leider nicht so genau arbeiten kann wie andere hier, ich muss meine Form sehr grob mit ner Puksäge aussägen und dann mit der Feile die Form herausarbeiten. 
Leider sind dabei Abweichungen von der Schablone eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Leider habe ich keine Dekupiersäge und kenne auch niemanden, bei dem ich mal ein Paar Rohlinge aussägen könnte. 
So ist mir ein 100% genaues Ausarbeiten der Form leider nicht möglich. Ich gebe mein bestes, die Form so nah wie möglich an der Vorgabe zu halten, das ist leider aber nicht immer möglich. Tut mir leid, aber so ist das nunmal. 
Ich denke auch, dass man schon sehr gut erkennen kann, dass der Wobbler trotzdem sehr gut der Schablone entspricht: bis auf das verkürzte Schwanzteil ist eigentlich alles fast perfekt auf den Linien der Schablone...
Wenn das gegen die Regel ist, werde ich natürlich diesen Wobbler nicht zum Wettbewerb stellen, muss mir beim nächsten Mal noch mehr Zeit lassen und Mühe geben, oder halt nach ner anderen Aussägemöglichkeit suchen, evtl mal ne Stichsäge probieren. Allerdings nicht unbedingt optimal für nen 8cm kleinen Wobbler.

guten Abend!
#h


----------



## paul hucho (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

^^Stichsäge, nehm ich auch! Die tut et auch bei 8cm!

#h


----------



## bild (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@mrhappy333

wenn du dich austauschen willst dafür ist der Besenstiel Thread da nicht dieser hier 


MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Mal sehen, werde ich mal antesten.
Bisher hat es damit nicht so gut geklappt, die hat Rundungen immer eher schlecht ausgesägt bei meinen großen Jerkbaits.
Die Stichsäge hatte echt immer Probleme um die Kurve zu kommen. Irgendwann hatte ich da keinen Bock mehr drauf und deshalb lieber die Form per Feile ausgearbeitet. Vielleicht hat Papa ja noch einige Kurvensägeblätter, damit dürfte es dann besser gehen... Meine mal gelesen zu haben, das es sowas gibt |kopfkrat


----------



## don rhabano (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@weberei

Also Wobbler aus Balsa o.a. kann man auch aufzeichnen und nur mit dem Cutter rausarbeiten bzw. noch einer Metallsäge ,um nicht so viel grobe Arbeit zu haben.

 @all
Mit dem vorher alles zeigen seh ichs genau so, wie  viele andere.

Das ist ein Wettbewerb und kein Sonntagskaffekränzchen #c
Wenn ihr oft schon eure Rohlinge zeigen wollt ,dann könnt ihr das ja ,aber doch nicht mit Wettbewerbsködern.#q

Wie einige selbst schon gemeint haben ,soll es ja eine Überraschung ,evtl. sogar ein Erstaunen sein ,was am Ende jeweils herauskommt und keine Step by Step Anleitung.

Meine Meinung.

lg


----------



## King Wetzel (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

wie paul schon sachte wir haben heute angefangen ich bin bis zur ersten lack schicht gekommen aber der wobbler sieht icht sonderlich exklusiv aus aber ich habja noch zeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiit 
MFG Henry


----------



## west1 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich denn am besten anständige Tauchschaufeln her? Die von west1 sehen z.B. sehr stabil aus.
> 
> Grüße


Sind beide aus Polycarbonat, die große aus 3mm Lexan und die kleine aus 2mm Makrolon



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ...............Hubert , dann darf man ja total gespannt sein |supergri!



Schauen wir halt mal was dabei raus kommt. 



don rhabano schrieb:


> @all
> Mit dem vorher alles zeigen seh ichs genau so, wie  viele andere.
> 
> Das ist ein Wettbewerb und kein Sonntagskaffekränzchen #c
> Wenn ihr oft schon eure Rohlinge zeigen wollt ,dann könnt ihr das ja ,aber doch nicht mit Wettbewerbsködern.#q


 
Was außer eventuell der Form ist der unterschied zwischen einem normalen Wobblerrohling und den hier gezeigten Wettbewerbsrohlingen? #c



> Wie einige selbst schon gemeint haben ,soll es ja eine Überraschung ,evtl. sogar ein Erstaunen sein ,was am Ende jeweils herauskommt und keine Step by Step Anleitung.
> 
> Meine Meinung.



Wenn hier Wobbler gezeigt werden heißt das noch lange nicht dass die dann auch zum Schluss zur Bewertung abgeliefert werden.

Also ist die Überraschung immer noch gegeben, oder seh ich das falsch |kopfkrat.


----------



## weberei (30. September 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



west1 schrieb:


> Wenn hier Wobbler gezeigt werden heißt das noch lange nicht dass die dann auch zum Schluss zur Bewertung abgeliefert werden.
> 
> Also ist die Überraschung immer noch gegeben, *oder seh ich das falsch *|kopfkrat.



Nein, alles komplett richtig! Man muss ja auch nicht, nur weil man welche zeigt, direkt alle zeigen. Manche kann man ja für sich behalten, wenn man will... ich denke, jeder sollte es so halten, wie er es möchte. Ich werde gerne meine Ergebnisse zeigen, solange (wie bereits erwähnt) kein super außergewöhnliches Design verwendet wird. Ganz spezielle Stücke halte ich geheim und zeige sie erst nach dem Wettbewerb oder eben die beiden besten als diejenigen, die zur Wahl stehen.

@ don rhabano:

Ich verwende PU Hartschaum (den von Nepomuk), der ist zwar einfach zu verarbeiten aber nicht gut, um mit dem Cutter die Form auszuarbeiten. Werde mal die Stichsäge wieder reaktivieren.


----------



## mrhappy333 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



bild schrieb:


> @mrhappy333
> 
> wenn du dich austauschen willst dafür ist der Besenstiel Thread da nicht dieser hier
> 
> ...


 


??? Also wenn in diesem Thema einzelne User beschreiben wie sie einzelne Arbeiten durchführen, oder was genau wie und wann gemacht wird, dann bin ich wohl nicht wirklich falsch hier. Sonst muß das Thema hier womöglich noch geschlossen werden... |uhoh:

Aber trotdem Danke für den Rat, habe jetzt die "Besenstielbeiträge" auch fast durch gearbeitet. #h


----------



## west1 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hab inzwischen bei meinen Trainingswobblern alle Teile eingebaut und sie einmal mit 5 Minutenepox grundiert.







Beim testen heute am See brachten sie leider keinen Fisch aber laufen tun sie gut.


----------



## mrhappy333 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

#6 Das sieht verdammt gut aus! Wie lange machst Du das denn schon? Und wie lange brauchst Du für einen Wobbler? Wie bekommst Du Kiemen und Aug so hin???

Fragen über Fragen... |uhoh:


----------



## weberei (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Meine ersten beiden sind fertig.
Ich denke, dass ich im Laufe der Zeit noch schönere und besonderere Wobbler bauen werde, somit kann ich diese ruhigen Gewinnes zeigen  Nix ausergewöhnliches dabei.

Sind 8cm lang und mit Acrylfarbe, die ich in Epoxy gemischt habe, bemalt.
Der Firetiger gefällt mir nicht ganz, die Farben sind etwas blass und die schwarzen Streifen leider missglückt  Was solls, ist noch sooooo viel Zeit.

Viel Spaß euch weiterhin beim Basteln!
|wavey:


----------



## west1 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



mrhappy333 schrieb:


> #6 Das sieht verdammt gut aus! Wie lange machst Du das denn schon? Und wie lange brauchst Du für einen Wobbler? Wie bekommst Du Kiemen und Aug so hin???
> 
> Fragen über Fragen... |uhoh:



Danke! 

Ein paar Jahre. 
Meine ersten Wobbler hab ich vor etwa 20 Jahren gebaut, dann aber ein paar Jahre ausgesetzt.

Wenn ich Lust zum bauen hab, ist so ein normaler ohne verschnörkelungen  in ner guten Stunde reine Arbeitszeit fertig.
Wenn ich keine Lust habe, kanns ewig dauern.|supergri

Messer, Schleifpapier und Dremel.


----------



## west1 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Weber die sehen beide Super aus! #6

Der Firetiger gefällt mir aber besser als die Forelle.


----------



## weberei (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Danke fürs Lob! Deine Rohlinge sehen auch echt sehr vielversprechend aus!

Naja kann man mal sehen, wie verschieden Geschmäcker sind. Ich hätte nämlich gesagt, die BaFo gefällt mir besser als der Firetiger (betrachtet man rein das Design), die Körperform gefällt mir beim Firetiger besser...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

west1 ,
aus was für ein material sind die Wobbler
gruß


----------



## west1 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



rolcinc schrieb:


> west1 ,
> aus was für ein material sind die Wobbler
> gruß



PVC, PUR Hartschaumplatten

Mehr erfährst du im Besenstiel.


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ weberei , @ west1

Sehr schöne Teile#6#6 ,......... ich bin auch noch bei meinen Wettbewerbsködern dabei , aber mich verläßt gelegentlich die Lust , .....wahrscheinlich , weil hier in'ner Gegend absolut nix beißen will !

Habe auch etliche verschiedene fertige Rohlinge liegen , zumeist handgeschnitzte Unikate , ......drücke mich aber immer noch vorm Versiegeln , Ausbleien und Anmalen #c#c!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Danke diemai!

Ach irgendwann kommt schon die Lust am Basteln wieder, über den Sommer hatte ich auch so ein Motivationsloch. Das ist mittlerweile definitiv überwunden und es wird gebastelt, was das Zeug hält 

Hast ja noch lange Zeit  Nutz die lustlose Zeit, um dir kreative Designs auszudenken... Aber ich traue dir zu, dass du das auch alleine für dich geregelt bekommst. Bin schon sehr auf deine Endprodukte gespannt, was du wieder ausergewöhnliches zauberst! #6


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



weberei schrieb:


> Danke diemai!
> 
> Ach irgendwann kommt schon die Lust am Basteln wieder, über den Sommer hatte ich auch so ein Motivationsloch. Das ist mittlerweile definitiv überwunden und es wird gebastelt, was das Zeug hält
> 
> Hast ja noch lange Zeit  Nutz die lustlose Zeit, um dir kreative Designs auszudenken... Aber ich traue dir zu, dass du das auch alleine für dich geregelt bekommst. Bin schon sehr auf deine Endprodukte gespannt, was du wieder ausergewöhnliches zauberst! #6


 

Ja , danke , ........werde ich wohl auch gleich mit weitermachen , .......wollte nach'm heutigen Flohmarktbesuch(leider auch wieder nix Vernünftiges an Ködern gefunden)noch zum Angeln , es schauert aber etwas und ist ziehmlich windig , .....was mich sonst eigentlich nicht stören würde , aber ich bin gesundheitlich angeschlagen , ....habe 'ne Mittelohrentzündung und mir vorgestern beim Doktor anscheinend noch'n Erkältungsvirus dazu geholt , ........da bleib' ich doch lieber zuhause , bevor ich ganz flach liege , .........habe sowieso bald Urlaub !

PS : Werde später im Besenstiel-Thread 'mal Bilder meiner Rohlinge posten(außer denen für'n Wettbewerb:m)

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Danke Dieter!:m



diemai schrieb:


> PS : Werde später im Besenstiel-Thread 'mal Bilder meiner Rohlinge posten(außer denen für'n Wettbewerb:m)
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Na da bin ich aber gespannt!
Wünsche dir noch nen guten, erholsamen und natürlich Fischreichen Urlaub wenn dann mal soweit ist!#6#6

Nächste Woche noch arbeiten, oder?


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



west1 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche noch arbeiten, oder?


 
Danke , Hubert , .......ja , leider noch die eine Woche !

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

oha, gute Besserung!

Die eine Woch schaffst du jetzt auch noch 
Wohin gehts denn in den Urlaub?

Damit wenigstens ein bischen was zum Thema passt: Bin gespannt auf deine Rohlinge


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ weberei 

Vielen Dank , .....ich fahre nicht groß weg , .....gehe nur in'ner Gegend ausgiebig angeln, ....wenn's Wetter mitspielt , vielleicht 'mal auf'n Schweriner See oder auch auf kleinere Mecklenburger und Schleswig-Holsteiner Seen , ........Hamburger Gewässer sowieso !#6:vik: !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Achso, habs wohl falsch aufgefasst.
Na dann viel Spaß und Erfolg!

Deine Wobblerrohlinge sind echt wieder perfekt geworden!


----------



## mrhappy333 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Sagt mal bitte, gibt es denn Epoxidharz auch schon mit Härter fertig gemischt? Und wie ist es mit dem Gestank? Was für Empfehlungen könnt Ihr geben???

Danke, Gruß André


----------



## weberei (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Fertiges Epoxydharz ist mir nicht bekannt, wird aber eher schwer zu machen sein, da die beiden Komponenten bei Kontakt sofort beginnen zu härten.

Beliebt unter den Bastlern ist das 601 und 615 von Bootservice Behnke.
Ich kann dir zum Verkleben ein schnellhärtendes 5-Minuten Epoxy von Conrad empfehlen, 200g für etwa 12€. Damit klebe ich die Drahtachse und das Blei in meine Wobbler ein, kleinere versiegel ich auch damit. Für große Wobbler wäre mir das Harz aber zu schade, 12€ sind ja schon nicht wenig...

Stinken tut Epoxy eigendlich nicht, es riecht leicht, aber Gestank habe ich bisher nie wahrgenommen.


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Wie Weberei schon sagte fertig gemischtes Epoxid giebt es nicht zu kaufen , ... sonst kommt nen Klumpen Harz bei dir an 
Ich habe mir gestern das 601er Harz +630er Härter bei Behnke bestellt , mal sehen wann es  hier ist ...?


----------



## west1 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hab heute Abend den zweiten Wobbler ausgesägt und etwas in Form gebracht. Der ersten ist fertig zum verdrahten und ausbleien. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus?


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ west1

.......der aus der ersten Schablone ist bei mir aus Abachi , ......habe dort 'mal ein Tauchbad aus verdünntem "Graupner Glattfix"-Porenfüller zur Imprägnierung ausprobiert(mit einigen anderen Holz-Rohlingen aus abachi , Kiefer und Meranti zusammen) , ......zuerst 'ne gute halbe Stunde 'rein und danach noch mehrmals getaucht , .....zwischendurch immer geschliffen , die Oberflächen sind jetzt glatt wie'n Baby-Popo .

Das war allerdings nicht mein primäres Ziel , sondern das das Holz unempfindlich gegen Wasser wird , ....weiß garnicht , ob dieser Lack dazu geeignet ist , ...beim nächsten Mal werde ich das erste Bad noch mehr verdünnen und sie'n paar Stunden 'drinlassen , so müßte er ja noch tiefer einziehen ?

Na ja , habe dann im Keller etwas aus meiner Selterflasche 'rübergegossen , .....und das Wasser ist nur abgeperlt , sieht dann ja recht vielversprechend aus , ........hoffentlich halten Folge-Farbschichten darauf , aber auf der Dose stand ja "auch zum Grundieren" und "Kraftstoff-fest" 'drauf ! 

Muß als nächstes die Ösen einkleben und dann ausbleien , dabei wird sich wohl zeigen , ob das Holz so noch Wasser zieht(was ich allerdings nicht glaube) .

Der andere Köder nach der zweiten Schablone ist aus PVC , er ist soweit im Rohbau fertig und auch ausgetrimmt , .....ich warte noch , bis die Holzköder soweit sind , dann werde ich bei allen mit dem Bemalen fortfahren , ........PVC geht ja nun 'mal schneller !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

4 Stück habe ich fertig, 3 davon ahbe ich hier im AB präsentiert, einer bleibt erstmal geheim.

Heute, morgen und übermorgen geht es weiter mit basteln, wenn ich dazu Zeit finde. Ich habe zwar Ferien, aber die wissen Mütter immer gut zu füllen. "Ach räum doch mal deinen Kleiderschrank aus, da ist so viel drin, was dir doch eh nichtmehr passt" oder "putz dein Zimmer mal wieder ordentlich!" usw usw. Naja was solls, ich finde schon Zeit zum Basteln, ich glaube der nächste Köder wird was ganz ausergewöhnliches  Den werdet ihr - wenn er mir gelingt - erst nach Dezember sehen, da ich ihn vielleicht zum Wettbewerb stellen möchte.
Naja, den einen oder anderen werde ich euch schon noch zeigen 

Hier Nummer 3 von 4, auf den ich gestern den ersten Fisch meines Lebens fing (er dient nun als deko in meinem Zimmer, schwimmen gehen darf er nichtmehr, nachher verliere ich ihn noch...)


----------



## mrhappy333 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ weberei

 Das ändert sich auch später nicht mit der Ferien bzw. Urlaubsgestaltung. Ist wohl ein Frauenproblem und kein Mutterproblem. :m

Naja, da müssen wir eben durch...

Dein neuer Wobbler sieht doch soweit ganz gut aus. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass der untere Kopfbereich etwas unsauber verlaufen ist. 
Sonst finde ich Deine Arbeiten echt gut.


----------



## weberei (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@mrhappy333:

haha, na dann weiß ich ja, worauf ich mich einstellen kann. #d 

Danke für dein Lob und auch deine Kritik. Die verstehe ich jedoch nicht ganz. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, was du genau meinst? Meinst du die Farbe ist nicht perfekt verlaufen, oder was? Wäre nett, wenn du mir das etwas genauer sagen könntest, man möchte sich ja immer weiter verbessern 

Gestern habe ich von jeder der Wettbewerbsformen je einen neuen Köder gebaut, beide sind 6-7cm lang (oder eher kurz?!). Man, sind mir da zwei Meisterwerke gelungen! Huiuiui, die sind echt hammer geworden. Darum bleiben sie euch leider vorenthalten, bis zum 31.12. Einer ist mir besser gelungen als der andere, aber die sehen beide schon richtig gut aus. Nur habe ich immer irgendwie Probleme mit der Form, die als erstes für den Wettbewerb vorgestellt wurde. Die kriege ich nie so schön hin, wie die Köder zur 2. Form. Erst sieht die Form immer nicht so toll aus und dann wird das Design immer etwas schlechter als das des anderen...

Egal, ich habe ja noch soooo viel Zeit, einen Köder für die Wertung habe ich bereits, nämlich den einen der beiden von gestern. Ich denke der wird es werden. Seid gespannt


----------



## mrhappy333 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

|wavey: Hallo!

Ne, ich will bestimmt hier nicht auf "dicke Hose" machen. Mal sehen wie meine Wobbler denn später so aussehen werden.

Ich meine die rot gekennzeichnete Stelle dort auf dem Bild. Ist es Kleber? Sonst finde ich die Teile super!!! Um hier auch nicht zu vergessen: Ich hätte mir mit 17 wohl die Finger abgesägt... :m

Gruß André


----------



## weberei (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hehe. Sorry, dass ich in meinem obigen Post so selbstverliebt war, aber der eine Köder ist echt der beste, den ich je gebaut habe :k

Vielen Dank für deine Kritik! Leider ist das das Alutape, welches die Grundlage für das Design war. Ich habe es an dieser Stelle leider nicht faltenfrei aufgeklebt bekommen  

Naja, eigentlich bin ich auch eher Grobmotoriker, meine Eltern könnten dies bestätigen, bei ihnen habe ich den Spitznamen "Grobmotoriker"... ZB kippt ein Glas um: "wer war das denn? Bestimmt unser Grobmotoriker |uhoh:" #q:vik:
Aber beim Basteln habe ich irgendwie Feingefühl, dafür habe ich ein Händchen. Komisch aber wahr. Meine Eltern können es auch nicht wirklich glauben 

----------------------

Ich bin mal gespannt, was die Neueinsteiger oder Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet so zaubern. Ich bin echt erfreut, dass sich so viele gemeldet haben!


----------



## mrhappy333 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@Weberei

1. Wo hast Du denn eigentlich die Augen her?
2. Welche Technik hast Du für die Kiemen angewendet???

Immer nur Fragen...

Ich komme gut vorwärts und habe bald zwei Rohlinge fertig.


----------



## weberei (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hallo!

Ich habe heute die beiden neuen Wobbler ausgeführt an den Rhein. Der Wobbler, der mein bester bisher ist, dient nun den Fischen als Deko. Erster Wurf, getwitcht, ZACK hing er fest #q So ärgerlich, hatte so einen schönen Twitsch - Lauf. Eigentlich keine Eigenaktion, bbeim Twitchen aber 1A. Zum Glück habe ich vorher schon Bilder davon gemacht, so kann er trotzdem gemeldet werden 

----

@ mrhappy:

die Augen gibts bei Ebay, such mal nach 3D Fischaugen
Ich habe die von Behr. Kosten glaube ich 1,45€ für 150Stück 5mm Augen...
Die Kiementechnik zu beschreiben dauert mir jetzt zu lange, ich weiß nur, dass pelznase mal im wobbler vom besenstiel (Teil 1) mal den Weg beschrieben hat. Müsstest du mal suchen, sorry!


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ich les mir jetzt nicht alle postings durch, aber 2 wobbs werd ich auch bauen.


----------



## weberei (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Klasse, dann mal viel Spaß 

Hat sich schonmal wieder jemand darum gekümmert, wie das letztendlich mit der Auswertung funktioniert?

Ich hatte die Idee, dass jeder nur je ein Bild von seinen Ködern machen muss, jeweils von der Seite (also nicht noch Rücken und Bauch). Da mittlerweile ja schon sehr viele User teilnehmen könnte es sonst arge Probleme geben. Die Bilder werden dann wie besprochen per PN oder Email (dann bräuchten wir noch deine Mailadresse) an Kohlmeise geschickt (Einsendeschluss 31.12.10). Ich würde sagen, dann gibt es 2 Varianten

1) er eröffnet dann eine Bildergalerie in seinem Profil und lädt die Bilder dort rein, verlinkt das Album dann in den Abstimmungsthread

2) er lädt die Bilder irgendwo hoch und verlinkt sie dann hier. Aber nicht, dass man nur einen Link sieht, sondern, dass das Bild angezeigt wird. Optional so, dass die Bilder als Miniansicht unter dem Post zu sehen sind. Das immer so, dass ein Post pro User geschrieben wird. 

zB:  Post 1: "Kohlmeise"
       Da werden dann die beiden Bilder von Kohlmeise verlinkt/angehangen

       Post 2: "weberei"
        Da dann meine Bilder verlinken/anhängen 

und dann immer so weiter...

Die Abstimmung würde ich per Umfrage machen. Da stellt sich die Frage, ob die Umfragen hier so viele Wahlmöglichkeiten haben, wie hier Mitglieder teilnehmen ?!

-------------------------

Wie ist das mit Preisen? Dass der Gewinner alle Wobbler bekommt, die zur Abstimmung standen, war anfangs eine gute Idee. Aber jetzt?! |bigeyes  Bei der Menge an Teilnehmern könnte sich der Gewinner mit Wobblern erschlagen. :vik: Das wären viel zu viele   Sollen wir dabei bleiben, dass sich der Gewinner in die Signatur schreiben darf "Gewinner Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010" oder so in der Art, und der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, Ruhm und Ehre sind der Gewinn?

----------------

Und abschließend: wonach wird entschieden? Soll mehr Wert auf die Originellität gelegt werden, oder eher, wie genau, realistisch, akkurat o.Ä. der Köder gebaut wurde? Oder soll jeder User, der Abstimmt, selbst entscheiden dürfen, was ihm wichtig ist? So stimmt dann der eine für den ausgefallensten, der andere für den aufwändigsten, der andere für den genauesten...
Letzteres wäre wohl am besten, sonst müsste man ja schon fast wieder 2 Umfragen machen. 1.: Welcher Köder wurde am genauesten, akkuratesten gebaut?  2.: Welcher Köder ist am Originellsten?
Da wäre zusätzlich das Problem, dass viele lieber genau arbeiten, wollen ein realistisches Finish. Andere möchten aber lieber ein super kreatives, ausgefallenes Design. Dadurch gäbe es Probleme bei der 2 gleisigen abstimmung. Ein ausgefallener Köder wird bestimmt nicht den Preis des realistischsten Wobblers gewinnen  Also ich wäre wie gesgat dafür, dass jeder User sich aussuchen darf, was ihm am wichtigsten ist...



Soviel erstmal dazu.
Wie findet ihr meine Ideen? Bald sollten wir uns da mal drüber Gedanken machen, der 31.12. kommt schneller, als man denkt


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

könnten wir nicht (natürlich nur die, die wollen) nach der preisverleihung uns untereinander ja nach los die wobbs zusenden? zb los ergibt weberei schickt seine wobbs an mordskerl, bondex seine an weberei, hasdunichtgesehn an bondex usw.

allerdings sollten dann die wobbs ein gewisses maß an qualität aufweisen, damit hier nicht hunderte 2 haken an ein stück holz kleben in der hoffnung dass ihnen einer der künstler hier im board 2 wobbs schickt.

ich denke mit rund 2 euro müsste das per brief gehen.


----------



## diemai (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ Mordskerl

.................meiner ist schon versprochen#c!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

du machst ja auch 2 :m Je Schablone einer 

Eigentlich garkeine schlechte Idee, könnte man machen! 
ginge per Los, oder man könnte sagen, dass der 1. mit dem 2. tauscht, der 3. mit dem 4. usw.

Aber wie du schon sagtest, Mordskerl, sollten die Köder dann schon ordentlich aussehen. Ohne jetzt manche Anfänger ausgrenzen zu wollen, ich glaube so ein "Stück Holz mit 2 Drillingen" (wie du es so schön sagtest  ) kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gebrauchen #c

Oder wir sprechen untereinander ab, wer wessen Köder bekommt, quasi wie Bewerbungen |rolleyes Wer einen gewissen Köder haben möchte, bietet seinen an. Derjenige, der das Angebot bekommt, kann dann aussuchen, ob er das Angebot annimmt oder nicht... Wenn er mehrere Angebote bekommt, kann er den für sich besten "Gegenwert"/Wobbler aussuchen und sich dann für diesen entscheiden. Möglicherweise etwas zu kompliziert, aber bestimmt eine gute alternative zum Losen...


----------



## west1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Meine beiden sind auch schon versprochen!

Von mir gibts dann die beiden, die wollte ich sowieso als Preis stiften. Fertiggestellt  natürlich.


----------



## weberei (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ west: hm, leider äußern sich ja nicht viele hier zum Thema... Dann wird es schwer zu besprechen, wie wir das regeln mit Bewertung, Preis und so. Aber danke schonmal für deine Spende 

Wäre gut, wenn einige hier ihre Meinung sagen könnten, wie sie sich das vorstellen, ob es neue Ideen dazu gibt, ob meine/Mordskerls Pläne gut sind und wir das so machen sollen.


----------



## don rhabano (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

|abgelehnwobbler verlosen #q|abgelehn|abgelehn


----------



## weberei (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ok, stattdessen? Hast du ne Alternative vorzuschlagen?

Mir würde das Verfahren mit dem "Bewerben" gefallen, wo man bei jemandem anfragt, ob man seine/n Wobbler bekommen kann und bietet seine/n Wobbler als Gegenwert an. Der jenige, der die Anfrage bekommt, kann dann entscheiden, wessen Angebot er annimmt...


----------



## don rhabano (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

das ist ok ,aber natürlich allesnicht verpflichtend.


----------



## weberei (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Klar, werr keinen Bock hat zu stauschen, kann halt die eingehenden Angebote alle ablehnen.

Was meinen die anderen?


----------



## paul hucho (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



weberei schrieb:


> Klar, werr keinen Bock hat zu stauschen, kann halt die eingehenden Angebote alle ablehnen.
> 
> Was meinen die anderen?






ganz ehrlich: voll die sch**** idee

aber gut wenn ihr mich überstimmt.......
werde da aber nicht mitmachen


:m


----------



## west1 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Bevor hier noch weiter rumgehändelt wird und es noch Krach zwischen den Teilnehmern wegen den Preisen gibt.

Vorschlag!

Diemai hat ja im Besenstiel schon angekündigt das er eventuell den ein oder anderen Köder als Preis stiftet und von mir kommen zwei Wobbler noch dazu.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere der noch was dazu stiftet! |kopfkrat

Die gestifteten Köder kommen dann alle in einen Topf.

Der Gewinner des Wettbewerbes darf sich dann als erster einen Köder als Preis aussuchen, der zweite Gewinner danach, dahinter dann der dritte usw..

Wenn genügend Köder gestiftet werden bekommt jeder was ab!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hört sich doch gut an!
Aber wie wäre es, das mit den Preisen einfach komplett sein zu lassen?
So ne Signatur "1. Platz Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010" ist doch auch was schönes!


----------



## west1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Aber wie wäre es, das mit den Preisen einfach komplett sein zu lassen?



Das wäre mir auch egal. 

Ich brauch keinen!


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



west1 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir auch egal.
> 
> Ich brauch keinen!


 

..................hihihi , ........ich bekomm' keinen:m!

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Die Idee von west gefällt mir sehr gut. Wenn alles klappt, könnte ja vielleicht für jeden ein Wobbler bei rumkommen. Ich würde auch ein oder zwei beisteuern.

Wenn aber jetzt manche wegen der Art, wie Preise verteilt würden, keinen Bock mehr haben oder so oder so bei der "Verlosung" nicht mitmachen wollen würden, dann lassen wir es lieber. Dann nur die Signatur und der Sieger kann sich ein Anzeigebild gestalten, wie er will (auch wieder mit "Wobblerbauwettbewerb Sieger")...

Wegen mir müssen nicht unbedingt Preise verteilt werden, aber was dagegen hätte ich nicht, so gibt es mal nen Grund zum Wobblertausch.


----------



## paul hucho (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

den vorschlag von west1 finde ich gut

aber eigentlich bin ich auch nur für *dabei sein ist alles* 

#h


----------



## weberei (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Mal sehen, was andere dazu sagen. Am Ende geht natürlich die Mehrheit vor.

Ich hätte wiegesagt nichts gegen Preise, wobei der Aufwand bestimmt sehr groß wäre... Erstmal die gestifteten Köder an einen Verteiler und der muss dann die ganzen Köder weiter verschicken. Das macht bestimmt niemand wirklich gerne.
Mal sehen, wenn nur 2 oder 3 pro Preise sind, lohnt sich das nicht, dann lieber nur Signatur und Ruhm&Ehre 
Man kann ja untereinander "private" Absprachen bilden.


----------



## weberei (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Achso: jetzt noch die Frage nach der Bewertung!

Soll am Ende jeder User selbst entscheiden können, worauf er bei seiner Stimmabgabe am meisten Wert legt, oder soll vorgegeben sein, dass man nach originellität/Natürlichkeit/saubere Arbeit bewerten soll?

Ich wäre für den 1. Vorschlag, jeder Bewerter darf nach eigenem Geschmack bewerten, wenn er lieber einen skurilen Wobbler auf Platz 1 sehen will, stimmt er für diesen. Wenn er lieber auf akkurate, super natürliche Wobbler steht, wählt er diese.
Bei Weg 2 wäre es meiner Meinung nach sehr umständlich. Es wären fast 2 Umfragen dazu nötigig: 1 für ausgefallene, 1 für akkurate Wobbler...

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

wer wählt denn eigentlich? das ganze AB oder nur die wobblerbaugemeinde, sprich die, die selbst einen gebaut haben? und wie? jeder zb 3 stimmen, 3 punkte für den besten , 2 für den zweitbesten, 1 für den 3. ? 
sorry falls das schzon geklärt ist, ihr postet mehr als ich lesen kann.


----------



## weberei (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ne, haben wir noch nicht abgesprochen. 

Finde, es wäre langsam an der Zeit!

Also zu deinem Post würde ich sagen:

Jeder AB User, der Bock drauf hat. Jeder eine Stimme, für den, der seiner Meinung nach am besten Bastelt.


----------



## west1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Sind ja nur noch 6 Wochen bis zum Stichtag!
So langsam muss ich mich beeilen dass die Teile bis dahin fertig werden. |kopfkrat

Wer ist schon fertig, zeigt doch mal das Ergebnis. |supergri


----------



## diemai (20. November 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



west1 schrieb:


> Sind ja nur noch 6 Wochen bis zum Stichtag!
> So langsam muss ich mich beeilen dass die Teile bis dahin fertig werden. |kopfkrat
> 
> Wer ist schon fertig, zeigt doch mal das Ergebnis. |supergri


 
Bin noch am Anmalen , bzw. Lackieren !

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. November 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

wie läuft das denn nun? 

gibts ein extra-abstimm trööt? kann ein mod sowas automatisieren, dass man jederzeit nachverfolgen kann wer vorne liegt? wie wird abgestimmt? jeder nur eine stimme oder punktevergabe?

im prinzip ist das doch ähnlich wie die boardferkelwahl! 

und werden alle bilder nach und nach eingestellt oder alle auf einmal?

mods an die front!


----------



## weberei (20. November 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ich bin noch lange nicht fertig |bigeyes

Ich habe zwar schon von jeder Form bestimmt 6 oder 7 stück gebaut, die auch alle super schön sind. Aber ich baue immer noch weiter, vielleicht ist ja der nächste nochmal etwas besser. Aus den vielen, die ich gebaut habe, werden dann die beiden besten (je einer pro Form) ausgewählt und zur Wahl gestellt :vik:

Ich schlage vor, dass es abläuft wie bei der Boardferkelwahl. Damit meine ich das Abstimmverfahren. Jeder darf einmal abstimmen, pro Form. Wonach beurteilt wird, darf jeder, der abstimmt, selber bestimmen. Mag er lieber einen Wobbler, der besonders ausgefallen ist, stimmt er für den. Gefällt ihm aber einer besonders gut, weil er so natürlich designed ist, stimmt er eben für diesen Wobbler ab...

Bei den Bildern würde ich sagen, schickt jeder seine Bilder an Kohlmeise (er hatte sich am Anfang dazu ja schon bereit erklärt). Er baut dann den ersten Post im neuen Abstimmungsthread so auf, dass wie bei der Boardferkelwahl zu jedem User die Bilder (Boardferkwahl = Zitat(e)) gezeigt werden. Am Besten in der Reihenfolge, wie man sich gemeldet hat - wer sich zuerst zum Mitmachen gemeldet hat, wird als erster aufgezählt usw. Oder nach dem Alphabet (Username).

Oder, statt alle Bilder in einem Post zu zeigen, wird für jeden Teilnehmer ein eigener Post gemacht: Inhalt ist der Username, im Anhang (Miniaturansichten) sind die beiden Bilder.

Pro Wobbler würde meiner Meinung nach aber 1 Bild reichen, von der Seite. Rücken und Bauch wären nochmal pro Wobbler 2 Bilder extra, das würde den Rahmen sprengen, finde ich.


----------



## don rhabano (20. November 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ich mache im übrigen nicht mit.
Nette Idee...grottige Ausführung und wenn jetzt jemand meint "dann helf doch mit beim organisieren"-NEIN Danke.

Ich weiß auch nicht wer der Organisator sein will/ist .....Kohlmeise oder weberei. #q

Trotzdem allen viel Spaß ,wenn dieser bei euch im Vordergrund steht.

MfG


----------



## bild (20. November 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Dann mal so ich mach auch nicht mit erstens da hier ja alles irgenwie komisch ist kein Airbrush kein dies kein das. Dann steht noch nichtmal fest ob und wie eine Abstimmung stattfindet!?  
Und ich möchte nicht einen Wobbler der viele Arbeitsstunden gefressen hat der eigentlich nen Airbrush Design verdient hat mit meinen nicht so gut vorhandenen Pinsel Skills zu verhunzen 


MfG

Niklas


----------



## west1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



diemai schrieb:


> Bin noch am Anmalen , bzw. Lackieren !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter ich hab gestern Abend endlich mal die beiden Testwobbler die ich hier schon gezeigt hab angemalt. Im Moment drehen sie die ersten Runden im Rad.

An meinem Wettbewerbswobblern fehlen noch die Schaufeln und Ösen. #c Naja irgendwann werden auch die mal fertig.|supergri


----------



## weberei (21. November 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@west1:

solange sie am 31.12. fertig sind, ist ja alles ok 

Du merkst ganz einfach, wann du deine Bilder abgeschickt haben musst. Dir zählen sogar die Leute einen Countdown! Und wenn es ganz laut knallt und der Himmel hell in allen möglichen Farben leuchtet, dann ist es zu spät :vik:

@don & bild:

ich finde, ihr nehmt das viel zu ernst. Ist eure Entscheidung. Schade, aber was solls, man kann es eben nicht jedem recht machen.
Organisator ist Kohlmeise (dachte ich so), ich wollte es nur halt mit planen bzw. meine Meinung mit einbringen. 
Selber alles organisieren wird schwer, da ich nicht genau weiß, ob ich überhaupt über Silvester da bin, könnte sein, dass ich nach Sylt fahre


----------



## weberei (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Leute, haut rein! 
Nicht mehr lang, dann ist Abgabe.

Wer noch nciht fertig ist, sollte langsam aber sicher reinhauen und seine Wobbler fertig bekommen. Denkt dran, noch ist es relativ ruhig, wir gehen aber immer mehr auf Weihnachten zu und dann wird es von Tag zu Tag stressiger. Man merkt, man hat noch keine Geschenke, muss noch hier und da auf den Wihnachtsmarkt, muss die Familie besuchen usw. und -zack- ist auch schon der 31.12.

Viel Spaß bei Basteln, ich bin fertig :vik:


----------



## plötze (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ich werde eher auch nicht teilnehmen, hab einfach zur zeit zu viel zu tun und auch keinen schneid :g


----------



## weberei (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Schade :c

Was solls, können sich ja mal alle die melden, die sich gemeldet hatten zum mitmachen, ob es dabei bleibt, oder sie doch nicht mehr mitmachen wollen...


----------



## Hecht 1995 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Bei mir wirds auch nichts, da ich jetzt nicht extra Sachen kaufen will das ich gute Wobbler baue. Dachte das ich mehr baue, aber es wird jetzt doch ne Rute.

Lg Lukas


----------



## west1 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Spätestens zum 31.12.10 sollten mir die Teilnehmer dann 3 Bilder von ihrem Wobbler per Email zukommen lassen. Eines von der Draufansicht, eines von unten und eines von der Seite.



Ist das jetzt noch aktuell, Bilder gehen bis 31.12. an dich? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Macht dann insgesamt 6 Bilder, oder dürfen es auch zwei Bilder  pro Wobbler sein?

Eins mit Draufsicht und Unteransicht und eins mit Seitenansicht.


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Langsam sollte sich Kohlmeise mal melden und die Emailadresse bekanntgeben.
Auch sonstige, weitere Infos wären langsam mal nötig...

Ich finde, es reichen 2 Bilder, je 1 pro Wobbler. Nämlich die Seitenansicht. 
Es gingen aber auch 6, also 3 je Wobbler: Drauf-, Seiten- und Unteransicht...

Kohlmeise, melde dich


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



weberei schrieb:


> Langsam sollte sich Kohlmeise mal melden und die Emailadresse bekanntgeben.
> Auch sonstige, weitere Infos wären langsam mal nötig...
> 
> Ich finde, es reichen 2 Bilder, je 1 pro Wobbler. Nämlich die Seitenansicht.
> ...


 
Man kann doch auch je Ansicht beide auf EINEM Bild verewigen , ......dann hätte man nur 3 Bilder insgesamt ?

                                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Stimmt, das wäre auch gut und evtl auch cleverer, da so nicht so viele Bilder hochgeladen würden...

Ich dachte nur, es gäbe 2 Threads, je einer pro Form. Darum klappt dein Vorschlag vielleicht nicht. Wenn aber beide Formen in einem Thread bewertet werden, sollten wir es echt so machen, wie du, diemai, es sagst!

Aber ohne Kohlmeise können wir hier eh recht wenig machen. Er muss sich halt mal äußern...


----------



## mrhappy333 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

#q

Ich werde es nicht pünktilch schaffen. Ich hatte doch auf Arbeit unverhofft viel zu erledigen im letztem Monat! Ich falle raus und werde mein fertiges Ergebnis später präsentieren...

Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß André


----------



## weberei (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Schade, aber leider meldet sich Kohlmeise auch nicht.
Langsam zweifle ich echt daran, dass der Wettbewerb überhaupt noch stattfindet 
Wäre echt schade!


Guten Rutsch auch dir!


----------



## weberei (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Da sich nichts weiteres ergeben hat, poste ich ganz einfach mal meine beiden Wettbewerbswobbler.

Erstmal die erste Form (von der Seite, oben und unten)

Bin gespannt, was die anderen noch so posten 

Zum Köder:

*Lauf: *läuft nicht, wurde aber auch nur als reiner "schön Ausseh" Köder gebaut (für die Vitrine)
*Größe:* 13cm
*Gewicht:* nicht gewogen
*Sonstiges:* etwas Skuriles, ein Punker. Die originale Form einfach auf den Kopf gedreht...
EDIT:
*Material:* PUR Hartschaum


----------



## weberei (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hier mein Köder zu Form zwei

*Lauf:* Zick Zack, wie ein Jerkbait halt läuft 
*Größe:* 9cm
*Gewicht:* 17g
*Sonstiges:* Barschdesign, originale Form auf den Kopf gestellt, sozusagen "Belly up"
EDIT:
*Material:* PUR Hartschaum


----------



## west1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

So hier mal mein Ergebnis zur ersten Schablone

Tieftaucher, Länge 17cm schwimmend

Geschnitzt aus PUR Hartschaum. 

Der kleine in der Mitte wurde mit Alufolie beklebt, den restlichen Wobbler hab ich nur mit Serviettenschnipseln (Serviettentechnik) beklebt.

Seitenansichten, einmal fertig und im Rohbau.






Ansichten von oben und unten.






Ergebnis zur zweiten Schablone

Länge 14cm, schwimmend

Ebenfalls aus PUR Hartschaum hergestellt. 

Farblich wurde er grob vorgestrichen und anschließend mit Alufolie beklebt.

Nachdem er dann sein Schuppenkleid erhalten hatte, wurde mit Lappen, Pinsel und Schwammstückchen die restliche Farbe aufgetragen.
Zum Schluss erhielt er auf beiden Seiten noch 5 Glitzerschuppen aus Hologrammfolie.

Seitenansichten 






und ebenfalls von oben und unten.


----------



## Ralle307 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Ich starte jetzt mal mein 24 Stunden Projekt.....Ob es mit dem 5 Minuten Harz alles so klappt kann ich noch nicht sagen....überraschen lassen......:vik:


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

so, ich hatte sie schonmal gepostet, aber im Besenstiel. Hier meine beiden Teilnehmer:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

|bigeyesIhr macht echt tolle Sachen!#6
*#r@all*​


----------



## Norge Fan (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> |bigeyesIhr macht echt tolle Sachen!#6
> *#r@all*​


 
.....dachte ich mir auch beim betrachten der Bilder,grosses Kino #6#6#6.


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ Bruzzlkracher , @ Norge Fan

..................jaja , ......nicht nur welche aus'ser Fabrik:q:q:vik:! 

@ weberei

...............sei bitte nicht sauer , ......aber dein "Punker" erinnert mich auf zwei der drei Aufnahmen irgendwie an ein Dildo , .......unvorteilhaft fotografiert:m !

Sehr schön geworden sind sie aber beide #6!

@ west1

Erste Sahne#6 ,........ wie immer , ...........das mit den Schuppen muß ich auch irgendwann 'mal probieren !

@ Mordskerl

...............sehr schön#6 , ......wollte auch schon in'n Wald , ...aber bei dem Schnee macht das wohl kein'n Sinn !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1



Danke Dieter! :m

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat und wo sind deine? #c

Auch wenns mit dem Wettbewerb nix mehr wird, zeigt eure Köder her.

Auf auf!!!!


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Da sind sie :

Der Mehrteilige ist aus PVC , der andere Köder im "Kaulbarsch"-Design ist aus Abachi .

Leider läuft der Holzköder nur bei langsamer Einholgeschwindigkeit leicht wobbelnd , bei schnellerem Kurbeln bricht er seitlich aus ,  .........für einen intensiveren und stabileren Lauf hätte er mehr gekrümmt sein müssen , ....aber das Seitenprofil war ja vorgegeben und ich wollte es unbedingt 'mal "andersrum" probieren#c !

Beide Köder sind in meinem letzten Video als die beiden Ersten zu sehen .

Die gehämmerte Oberfläche des Mehrteilers habe ich hergestellt , indem ich den fertig geschmirgelten Wobbler(Drahtsysteme schon eingeklebt) mittels "Dremel" und einem kleinen Kugelfräser vorsichtig bearbeitet habe , ......danach habe ich ihn 2 X mit Spannlack eingestrichen und mit Alu-Tape beklebt , ......als Grundierung 1 X Epoxy auf's Tape und dann bemalt , .......Schlußlack wie üblich !

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## snorreausflake (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ diemai :hast du schon Erfahrung mit so rückwärtsschwimmern oder warum hast du dich gerade für sowas entschieden?

@ alle : schöne Arbeiten#6


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ diemai :hast du schon Erfahrung mit so rückwärtsschwimmern oder warum hast du dich gerade für sowas entschieden?
> 
> @ alle : schöne Arbeiten#6


 
Wollte einfach 'was Anderes aus dem Vorgabe-Profil machen , .......habe schon einige so ähnliche Köder gebaut , .......würde diese als "Bananenwobbler" bezeichnen , .......aber wiegesagt , ...sie benötigen eine etwas schärfere Körperkrümmung .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Echt schade, dass sich Kohlmeise nicht mehr meldet 

Was solls. 


@diemai:
west und ich hatten gestern besprochen, dass wir lieber unsere eigene Meinung hier raus halten (also die Bastler). Die "Unbeteiligten" können gerne Kritik üben oder ihren Favoriten nennen usw, wir Teilnehmer allerdings nicht, da die Wähler sonst beeinflusst werden könnten. Jeder soll ja nach seinem eigenen Geschmack, ohne Einfluss anderer abstimmen.

Danke zumindest für dein Lob! Aber das mit dem Dildo kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Auch bei mehrfacher Betrachtung der Bilder kann ich keine Ähnlichkeit zu einem Dildo erahnen #c Nehem ich dir aber nicht übel, dass du das sagst, gibt schlimemres. Und Spaß verstehe ich auch 



@all:
Vielleicht sollten wir das alles in Eigenregie machen, wenn Kohlmeise hier kein Lebenszeichen mehr von sich gibt. Können ja noch bis morgen oder übermorgen warten. Sollte er sich bis dahin nicht gemeldet haben, können wir ja eine Abstimmung organisieren.


----------



## david24 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

@ all

schöne wobbler... ich hätte da keine zeit zu sowas zu bauen... 

RESPEKT!

@ weberei

deinen 2. wobbler finde ich echt super... 

so einen würde ich direkt kaufen beim dealer

aber den ersten finde ich iwie nicht  gelungen... naja was solls... jeder hat nen anderen geschmack....


macht weiter so!


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



weberei schrieb:


> Danke zumindest für dein Lob! Aber das mit dem Dildo kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Auch bei mehrfacher Betrachtung der Bilder kann ich keine Ähnlichkeit zu einem Dildo erahnen #c Nehem ich dir aber nicht übel, dass du das sagst, gibt schlimemres. Und Spaß verstehe ich auch .


 
.............war ja auch nicht bös' gemeint , .......nur so mein persönlicher erster Gedanke|bigeyes#c!

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Gemini (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Hallo Jungs,

hab den Dildo-Wobbler meiner Frau gezeigt, sie meint auch das Ding auf dem zweiten Bild könnte zu gebrauchen sein.
Interessant fand sie u.a. die Bürste. Auch nicht böse gemeint #h

Zu eurem Wettbewerb, mir gefällt der Lauf von dem mehrteiligen Wobbel mit den Wimpern von diemai sehr, sehr gut und vom Design der Naturwobbel von Mordskerl.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue!


----------



## weberei (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

Nein, ich werde Kritik oder Vergleiche mit einem Dildo niemals böse nehmen. Mir war von vornherein klar, dass dieser Köder stark polarisieren wird. Manch einer findet ihn so lustig/kreativ, dass er dafür stimmt. Andere finden ihn vollkommen schlecht oder eher negativ lustig und würden niemals für diesen Köder abstimmen.
Also bin ich ganz bewusst dieses Risiko eingegangen und werde keinem irgendeine negative Äußerung zum Punker böse nehmen!


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*



weberei schrieb:


> west und ich hatten gestern besprochen, dass wir lieber unsere eigene Meinung hier raus halten (also die Bastler)



Patrick ich glaub das vergessen wir wieder, soll nur jeder seine Meinung abgeben!

Alle Köder die schon hier sind oder hoffentlich noch kommen sind Super!

Jeder baut so wie er will oder kann, für was brauchen wir einen besten....

Hauptsache das ganze hat Spaß gemacht! #6

Kohlmeise wo sind deine Wobbs, zeig sie her?  :m

Guten Rutsch alle! #6


----------



## weberei (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010*

ok, dann will ich jetzt mal die Werke von diemai und Mordskerl loben!

@diemai:
wie gewohnt super Wobbler! Die Idee, den Köder umzudrehen gefällt mir! Die Designs sind dir sehr gut gelungen! (Habe ehrlich gesagt auch nichts anderes von dir erwartet )

@Mordskerl:
wie bereits im Besenstiel Thread gesagt: der Holzwobbler ist ganz große Klasse! Der durchsichtige Wobbler ist auch eine interessante Idee! Nicht ganz so spektakulär wie andere Köder hier, aber macht ja nichts. Dein anderer gleicht das wieder aus 


Ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle Spaß beim Bauen  Und die Betrachter haben Spaß beim Betrachten.


@Ralle:
Fertig geworden? Zeig her deine Werke


----------

